# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  چگونه می توان فایل های مشترک را برای کاربران متفاوت به اشتراک گذاشت؟

## edward1971

*سلام،*

*در سازمانی مشغول بکار هستم که مجبورم بیش از 1**300 فایل رو برای بیش از 22 گروه به اشتراک بزارم. تعداد کاربران در هرگروه 1 نفر تا 10 نفر هست. به اشتراک گذاری فایل ها به صورتی هست که یک فایل ممکنه برای 3 گروه مورد استفاده باشه، فایل دیگر برای 10 گروه و یک فایل هم برای همه گروه ها. ضمناً فایل ها می توانند به گروه های مشترکی تخصیص داده شوند. فایل ها از اول مشخص هستند که به چه گروهی تعلق دارند.  میخواستم از اساتید فن بپرسم که بهترین شیوه و راحتترین راه به نظر شما چیه؟*

*ضمناً باید بگم که این فایل ها ثابت نیستند و به مرور زمان ممکنه بازنگری شوند و با فایل های دیگری جایگزین شوند. ممکنه حذف شوند و ممکنه فایل های جدید به این فایل ها اضافه شده و به کاربران اختصاص داده شوند. ضمناً ممکنه فایلی که قبلاً برای گروهایی به اشتراک گذاری شده اند، با گروه های دیگری جایگزین شوند.*

*به نظر من اگر تعداد این فایل ها کم بودند (مثلا کمتر از 20 فایل)، با تکنیک هایی که در* *SharePoint** وجود داره، می شه دسترسی به فایل ها رو مدیریت کرد ولی چون تعداد فایل ها بیش از 1300 تا هست، استفاده از تکنیک های موجود در* *SharePoint** عملاً امکان پذیری نیست و زمان و توان زیادی رو از* *admin** خواهد گرفت.*

----------

